# formulating a grain recipe



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I want to start mixing my own grain for my two ND does, but I don't really know where to start! The goats have done well on dry COB, but it's really hard to find affordable, non-GMO corn around here. I'd like to feed them a non-Gmo, more whole-grain type mix, rather than having everything processed into little pellets.

I found a few stores where I can buy plain grain, like COB, oats, beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, BOSS, etc. Now I'm just looking for a recipe. Does anybody have some recommendations?

The goats are ND does, one is about 3 years old and the other is 6 months. They are pretty easy keepers. They are on sparse pasture with free choice Sweetlix minerals, and they share one flake of hay every night with my horse. We give them some vegetable scraps from the kitchen.

So basically, they don't need too much, just something to get supplements into them and give them something besides grass to eat.

(I also want to mix grain for the horse, so if anybody knows about that type of thing, you could PM me.)

Thanks!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I found a source for organic whole oats, barley, alfalfa pellets, and BOSS. Can I just feed straight oats? If not, is a 1:1 ratio of oats to alfalfa pellets a good mix? I'm trying to keep expenses down, and my goats are pretty easy keepers. I just can't afford right now to give free choice hay over winter...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a breakdown of a ration: http://extension.missouri.edu/p/G3990


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you feed whole grains, the goats may not get full nutrition from them. The phytic acid in them holds the nutrients in the seed so that it is available when it is planted and sprouted. So I would suggest sprouting any whole grains to get maximum nutrients from your grains. Of course that would mean keeping them separate from the alfalfa pellets, etc.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> If you feed whole grains, the goats may not get full nutrition from them. The phytic acid in them holds the nutrients in the seed so that it is available when it is planted and sprouted. So I would suggest sprouting any whole grains to get maximum nutrients from your grains. Of course that would mean keeping them separate from the alfalfa pellets, etc.


Silly question. Does that also apply if they are cracked/rolled?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I do a mix of:
- 4 parts whole oats
- 2 parts whole barley
- 1 part cracked corn
- 1 part Black oil sunflower seed

I got the "recipe" from Sweet Deseret LaManchas. I tried to figure out a recipe of my own. But I ran into a snag. I couldn't find consistent protein contents to the grains. Seemed like every website had different numbers. Maybe it depends on where it was grown. 

So I figured I would try this one. Took some getting used to because there is no molasses and they were use to a sweet feed. But my milkers do quite well on it now.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I use 2 parts sweet feed
1 part oats
1 part rolled barley
1 part BOSS
They seem to love it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> Silly question. Does that also apply if they are cracked/rolled?


NO, it doesn't. Supposedly as long as you are doing something like sprouting or crimping, etc it should be fine. At least that is what I have been reading.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> I do a mix of:
> - 4 parts whole oats
> - 2 parts whole barley
> - 1 part cracked corn
> ...


Whats your protein % on that?


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I would definitely at least soak the oats 24 hours before feeding. I want to try sprouting, too.

I'm steering clear of corn, soy, and processed grains, so I'm trying to figure out what I can do with what I have. Barley, oats, alfalfa pellets, and BOSS.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Whats your protein % on that?


Best I can figure it's about 12.625%. That's factoring a crude protein of 16% for BOSS, 9% corn, 12% oats, 13% barley. If you wanted it higher you can easily add a little calf manna or soybean meal/pellet to get the protein up. I feed to dairy goats and shoot for a 12-14% ration.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

BlueMoonSpot said:


> I would definitely at least soak the oats 24 hours before feeding. I want to try sprouting, too.
> 
> I'm steering clear of corn, soy, and processed grains, so I'm trying to figure out what I can do with what I have. Barley, oats, alfalfa pellets, and BOSS.


These are the sites I've found most helpful for calculation protein rations. I'm sure you can find something that works well for your preferences 

1) http://www.lionsgrip.com/protein.html

2) http://www.landofhavilahfarm.com/figure-the-protein--of-your-mix-.htm


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried a LandofHalivah sprouted recipe and my goats didn't do well on it. Their coats got really ratty and dry-looking, like a steel brillo pad. It bummed me out because I SO thought I was doing a good thing for them!

I'd like to try again with another recipe, but I haven't been able to find organic unhulled barley around here (Colorado). Pearled or hulled barley will not sprout, and barley grass seed is super expensive and comes only in small amounts via mail order. Also I don't want to use any GMO products, so corn and soy are out. Anyone know of a good recipe, and/or a good supplier of organic unhulled barley?


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I set up my spreadsheet and played with numbers to see what I could get out of oats, alfalfa pellets, and BOSS.

With a 3:2:1 ratio between the alfalfa pellets, whole oats, and BOSS, I got 14.16% protein per pound. Both the doeling and the doe are pets. So they're not lactating or pregnant. The guide I saw was 12-14% for dairy does, but I'm wondering if I should shoot closer to 12%?

Now I need to figure out horse protein levels...who knows, maybe it's the same! That would be nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually, most people shoot for 16% protein or higher for dairy does, especially in milk or nursing kids.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Ok...so is 14% for pet does ok, then? As soon as I get a couple affirmations here, I'm going to call the feed store and order the grain. I'm so excited!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The 14% should be fine.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Excellent work BlueMoon! And thanks for sharing! Will you sprout the oats and BOSS? If so, will it change the protein % ???

I might try this one too!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Oops, I forgot to check if sprouting would change the protein the oats...hmm. I may be lazy and end up just soaking the oats overnight. I plan to throw the BOSS on dry. Does anybody know if/how the protein in oats change with sprouting? I googled it and can't find a number.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Well, I ordered my grains from the feed store and they should arrive next week.  I can't wait to see how the animals do on it. I hope they do really well, so I can justify all the work and money it's taking to come up with this. =P


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure on the protein change. I would think it would go for the better since you are supposed to get more nutrients out of sprouted grains.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Is there another benefit to feeding BOSS other than the protein?


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

My farrier said it's good in the winter to keep their weight on. That's the only specific thing I know of.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

The BOSS have lots of good oils in them -- they make my girls' coats shine


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Well, I got all my grains!

The slightly bad/annoying news is that the oats and sunflower seeds have a few tiny red beetles crawling around in them. I called my horse-savvy neighbor and she said that a few bugs in whole grains is normal, especially since these grains are organic. I didn't see any bugs in the alfalfa pellets, though I haven't checked them since I dumped each grain into its storage bin in my feed room.

Should I be worried about these bugs? :/ I'm soaking the oats for 24 hours before feeding and I may rinse the BOSS before feeding since they look a bit dusty. Overall, the oats look perfectly fine to me...


----------

